# After constantly breaking spokes, a new hope...



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

Been regularly breaking spokes on the rear wheel of my 2014 Cannondale Synapse 105 disc. Been to the LBS multiple times, get the spoke replaced, and another breaks in its place. Doing some internet searches shows this is a problem that others have experienced. Wasn't that thrilled with 28 spokes and weighing 230 lbs anyways (yes I'm currently losing weight), so went with a new rear wheel and hope this works better...

Went with a 32 hole Pacenti SL25 rim with White Industries CX11 hub... Swapped parts this morning, adjusted various things, and went for my first ride. Seems very solid, especially when out of the saddle and going up hills.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Disc Roubaix. I pulled the original wheel off sitting in the garage. 28/32 spoke but the front is radial on the non disc side. That shorts out my brain frankly.  No matter, I don't use them anyway.

I am 210-15ish lbs

Main set is SL25 Pacenti 32/32 on XTR hubs. I got fancy [build my own] and used Sapim Race for the drive side rear trailing and disc side F&R leading with brass nips. The rest of the spoke are ALUM nips and lasers for the 'less stressed' spokes. 

Second set, CX75 28/28 hole CL25 Pacenti. Just built these. All Sapim Race and ALUM nips 2 cross all sides. I did not like the feel at all of the front under braking and tore it down to replace 3x disc side front, a lot better.

My main point is the 3x 32 spoke even with light laser spokes in as specified are a lot more solid feeling wheel. I will give the CX75/CL25s a better chance, only tested so far before and after the 2x to 3x change on the front disc side. My sense is these are for a 165 lb or less rider [arbitrary #] lighter than me anyway. I suspect I may 'wind up' [Ahem] re-lacing the drive side rear also 3x... maybe...

If someone buys my SL4 Disc Roubaix with them I will just move on.. It was kind of a curiosity/experiment...


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Unfortunately, Cannondale's Synapse alloy series comes with the budget Maddux rims. It's not just Cannondale, just about all bike brands use cheaper components on their alloy bikes than on their carbon bikes.

True, 230 lbs. is stressful on road rims. However, I have seen guys heavier than you run Shimano 20/24 spoke count road wheels with no problems. Maybe not a good idea, but it's done.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Lombard said:


> Unfortunately, Cannondale's Synapse alloy series comes with the budget Maddux rims. It's not just Cannondale, just about all bike brands use cheaper components on their alloy bikes than on their carbon bikes.
> 
> True, 230 lbs. is stressful on road rims. However, I have seen guys heavier than you run *Shimano 20/24 spoke count road wheels with no problems*. Maybe not a good idea, but it's done.


The solid rim bed gives a lot of strength to the rim, which allows them to get away with smaller spoke count wheels (as well as the Mavic kysrium elite and higher).... but it also means it has the RBR not-approved proprietary spokes/nipples


----------

